# how do I do "playboy bunny"-makeup?



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 30, 2005)

you know: dark smokey eyes, bronzed skin, pink gloss lips...

anyone know if there any websites that show how to do this step by step...cause I tried this with the colors I had and my eyes still ended up very natural looking smokey. 
or does anyone have any color suggestions (MAC is preferred of course *g*)


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 30, 2005)

MAC: for the eyes White frost e/s as a highlighter (shimmery white) and carbon (matte black) will do. if you need something in between take Electra (silver). 

Apply the White e/s as a base all over lid with a good brush, then put carbon into crease and blend well. put on lots of khol on lower eye and smudge it with some carbon. put some white to the inner eye rims.

well for the khol I'd recommend the Khol Kajal in Black from Look by Bipa, I guess you know the brand since you also live in Austria. Totally cheapie pencil, but it's the blackest black I've ever seen, it smudges quite fast though. for lashes I'd say Dior Maximeyes makes really voluminous lashes.

as for lips Bubbles lipstick is a really really pale pink, almost white. B-Cup is also a good pale pink, but has a lilac hue I think. I love mixing bubbles and Chanel Levres Scintillantes (Glossimer in the US) in the color Volage (#25), makes the perfect pink for me. other pale pink lipgloss: Underage Lipglass

and for a bronzer: Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder #3 is great


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks a lot for the color suggestions!! I´ll definitely buy that eye kohl, I didn´t know that cheap brand had good makeup stuff ;-)

and I`ll definitely look into the pink lip glosses


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 30, 2005)

actually everyone I know (from school) and even a professor uses this eye khol ö_Ö I've compared it with the blackest Highend (Estee Lauder, Chanel) and its blacker than EL, Chanel could come close, but I've got a blueblack from the line and it smears too fast for that price... 

be prepared that the Bipa Khol caps will get loose (but on the smudger side so it's not that bad) and blink after application so that the product distributes everywhere it would have gone after some hours and smudge that and fix it with black e/s, that will get you the blackest lined eyes on earth ö_Ö (well I haven't seen Benefit Bad Gal which is also supposed to be very black... but Bipa will do in the meantime ^^)

So this is the Must-Have Item when someone comes to visit Austria! ;P Oh I think I'll do a color swatch of blacks ^^


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 30, 2005)

yes post some color swatches!! I don´t use black liners a lot (and I only have MAC blacktrack fluidline for that purpose), but yeah I wished blacktrack was more black....so...I`ll bet getting the one you suggested tomorrow. thanks!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 30, 2005)

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/7/6/0/370156.jpeg

I hope it works ö_Ö


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks a lot!! that bipa kohl looks really dark, I HAVE to have it now since you raved about it that much ;-)

btw, are you a makeup artist or do you work in the makeup field? just wondering...your replies show a great knowledge of makeup


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Usually when I think of playboy bunny/pam anderson makeup, I think of Alexis Vogel (she does pams makeup) Though I do not like her makeup products, when it comes to this certain look, she's good at it! Anyway, on her website they show a how-to of the look using AV products...But who says you can't use MAC products! I dont have much MAC products, so I use other cosmetics in similar colours to the ones on the tutorial. Hope this helps a bit!
http://www.alexisvogel.com/step1.htm


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 
_btw, are you a makeup artist or do you work in the makeup field? just wondering...your replies show a great knowledge of makeup_

 
no I'm just a student obsessed with colors and textures ö_Ö but I'll take this as a compliment ;P *lol* besides I like the playboy bunny look, so I've looked at many colors for it ^^ 

don't forget to post your look in the FOTD section!


----------



## user3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Giving this a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  since we have the Playmate challenge going on right now.


----------



## user3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Usually when I think of playboy bunny/pam anderson makeup, I think of Alexis Vogel (she does pams makeup) Though I do not like her makeup products, when it comes to this certain look, she's good at it! Anyway, on her website they show a how-to of the look using AV products...But who says you can't use MAC products! I dont have much MAC products, so I use other cosmetics in similar colours to the ones on the tutorial. Hope this helps a bit!
http://www.alexisvogel.com/step1.htm_

 
 I agree Pam is great.

I also like looks like this


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 22, 2005)

http://orlandojames.tripod.com/rizin...on-fhm0302.jpg
a good pic^
also: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remember the look can be as heavy or as soft as you like!


----------



## user3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_also: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG that first pic I have saved. I found it a few months ago when I was doing a search  on MUA. I wish I knew what gloss that was! I don't like the dark liner but I love that gloss!


----------



## annnettem (Dec 24, 2005)

I saved that pic too!  love that whole look in the first pic! I would love to have ANY suggestions as to what she is wearing on eyes and lips. Boy, I want that tan too


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_
also: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remember the look can be as heavy or as soft as you like!_

 
For the first look's lips, try mixing :: Subculture lipliner all over lips, Stripdown Liner to line the lips.  Put on some Purr Lipglass all over lips, Dab Viva Glam V Lipglass on the corners, and Underage Lipglass on the center to get the pouty feel.  A dot of C-thru would also pale-out the lips a bit, for darker complexions.

For the cheeks, try NARS Casino Bronzer all over cheeks and sunkissed areas, NARS Outlaw on apples, and Chanel Mocha blush to contour.  Add a bit of Pink Swoon (MAC) or Dollymix (MAC) for a subtle pink sheen.

Unfortunatley I'm not an eye expert, but I hope this helps.


----------

